# Missingno. and 'M Glitch Pokemon



## Mudkipz

I love that coffee guy trick.
I have about a million missingno's. 
Go,missingno! Sky attack!


----------



## tev

agreed very much. missingno's can mess up your game though. 'm's are weird though, I find them funny.


----------



## spaekle

I've been abusing the hell out of the get-any-Pokemon glitch on Yellow, and it seems every time I encounter M or Missingno through it my game freezes. Yellow M/Missingno isn't very nice. :(


----------



## Mudkipz

D:
It doesnt seem very nice.
I like the missingno that looks like the ghost in the Pokemon Tower.


----------



## cheesecake

I find them very interesting, they're so.....cool.


----------



## Murkrow

I find them funny.

The yellow ones creep me out though.


----------



## Darksong

I've only done the ones in Pokemon blue.

I like 'em so much I study 'em and do experiments with them! :D


----------



## Mudkipz

Yeah.
I like glitch city, too.
It's all weird and inscrutable!


----------



## Commahappy

Apparently, there's a site that explains the wonders of Missing No. 'M, and the other one. I think it was if you have a Y in the 5th place in your name, you'll get 'M, and so forth. Not sure, though :\


----------



## Shiny Grimer

Team Rocket's Rockin' has loads on information on them.

I'm playing through Pokemon Blue with a Missingno in my party. Everyone's trainer sprite is backwards. heh


----------



## Commahappy

Apparently, my brother has found a Missingno. in Sapphire, although I doubt that...


----------



## Leviathan

Oh, if only I knew about Missingno _before_ I wasted my Master Ball in Red on a Seadra (don't ask). Though even afterwards I still had a good deal of fun with this Glitch, and I managed to beat the Elite 4 again with the level 100 Snorlax I caught. XD

@Commahappy: While the actual Missingno isn't really present in R/S/E, there are still glitch pokemon to be found. The one your brother found was probably the one that looks like an empty pokedex image (a question within a circle), which I _think_ can be obtained if your cartridge is sufficiently screwed up.


----------



## Commahappy

Yeah, that was it. The question mark. Oh, and don't worry about using a master ball on a Seadra. My first time, I used it on a Ponyta XD


----------



## Venged_Kitty

At first, I was against the MissingNo fiasco. But after looking at how it worked, I became interested in it. Eventually I looked at other glitches, and now I'm a glitch fanboy. That's the main reason I play Pokemon Blue. <3 Glitch City.


----------



## Commahappy

I forgot how you get to Glitch City. I think you have to encounter MissingNO. first, right?


----------



## Flora

No, it's some long process.  TR'sRockin has it, though.

After my sis discovered it, we were like "DO IT DO IT DO IT!"


----------



## Commahappy

Apparently, if you catch MissingNo. (Not 'M), and it was significantly under level 100, you can evolve it O_o Of course, they might have been playing a hack or something :\


----------



## Venged_Kitty

No, it's true. Since MissingNo is, as it implies, missing a number, it goes to the number 1 id, which is Kangsakang.


----------



## Flora

No, actually, if a level zero 'M is leveled up, it evolves into Kangaskhan.


----------



## Commahappy

After it evolves, I think it turns into a level 70 Kangaskhan, according to a video I watched.


----------



## Abwayax

Venged_Kitty said:


> No, it's true. Since MissingNo is, as it implies, missing a number, it goes to the number 1 id, which is Kangsakang.


Rhydon is number one. Kangaskhan is two.

There's actually a wide plethora of glitch pokemon that can be obtained via the Ditto Trick (which some still insist on calling "extended Mew Trick" for some reason). The count is 16 across Red/Blue and Yellow versions. Additionally, 5 glitch pokemon in Yellow alone can be obtained by evolving other glitches. Finally, 9 across both versions can only be obtained by trading their equivalents from the other version.


----------



## jdb1984

They call it the extended Mew trick because it was originally used to get Mew


----------



## Venged_Kitty

jdb1984 said:


> They call it the extended Mew trick because it was originally used to get Mew


Actually, I read somewhere that, due to Mew's id number, it was impossible to get from that trick.


----------



## Dark Butterfly

I only did that in Pokemon blue when I had it (i lost it) I also caught Muks & Clefables with like 999+ hp  and level 0 Mewtwo's XD


----------



## Fluffy Clouds

Spaekle Oddberry said:


> Yellow M/Missingno isn't very nice.


True. It takes a random amount of tries to get it to work. I have a Yellow MissingNo that has a Zubat cry. o_O


----------



## Abwayax

Venged_Kitty said:


> Actually, I read somewhere that, due to Mew's id number, it was impossible to get from that trick.


No, that's the Old Man/Missingno/Cinnabar trick you're thinking of


----------



## shiny jiggly

Yeah... Missingno. and 'M are pretty cool. For a long time I would go to TR'sRockin' and read the long lists of stories that others had about those glitches. Then I finally got Blue. I was able to experience those glitches like everyone else had. I even took a trip to Glitch City once. But then it got a little boring and I gave the game to my little brother who then lost it or something. Oh well. It was only like, 2 bucks at the game store.
By the way, does anyone else remember the crazy color glitch for Gold and Silver? (talk to the Machop in Vermillion and check the coin case) That one was fun. Then I tried to do the trick during the trick and it BLACKED OUT AND FROZE.


----------



## Dannichu

I like seeing which Pokemon I can find at level 120-something on the Cinnabar shoreline while doing the Missingno trick. I've had Magnemite, Aerodayctl, Tangela and more I can't remember.


----------



## Darksong

How do you get Missingno. in R/S/E?


----------



## Dewgong

Darksong said:


> How do you get Missingno. in R/S/E?


I'm too lazy to explain. Read this.


----------



## Abwayax

Darksong said:


> How do you get Missingno. in R/S/E?


Better explanation: You can't (my proof of this spawned an epic thread in the coughing cupboard so I'm not going to go further into it)

The glitch pokemon ?????????, aka ?x10 or "decamark", is usually obtained with a cheating gadget. I forgot if there's some other way to get it at the moment though


----------



## Elfin

I was obsessed with glitches, cheats, ect. for a long time. I have a M' and Missingno. in my Red game. Nothing is seriously messed up, surprisingly. I remember using my Gameshark to get a blue Raichu with Thunderbolt, Surf, Hydro Pump and Thunder Wave. I named it Pikablu and tricked some of my cousins and friends. Ah, what fun.. =D And duplicating items with Missingno. was really useful.


----------



## DarkeLourd

On a related note, in R/B (maybe yellow? I never tried) if you surf along the "Missingno. coast" and land right in front of the gym door, a sprite similar to the coffee dude's can be seen standing on top of the gym. I created a whole backstory for that guy, tying him into Missingno. and to the coffee dude, but I have since forgotten.


----------



## voltianqueen

Me and my sister Bean LOVE Missigno and all the other glitches, but they scare us to death. We used my Blue version to see Missingno, but we caught it on Red. I also used Blue to go to Glitch City and play with the Mew Trick. Just the other day, Bean got a Gameshark so she could glitch up her FireRed. :D

I saw that guy on top of the gym. Freaked me out. X3


----------



## Autumn

Number 100 said:


> Better explanation: You can't (my proof of this spawned an epic thread in the coughing cupboard so I'm not going to go further into it)


I think we should probably drop the subject now and forever, since it's obvious we're never going to agree on anything about this. Okay?

In other news: TR'sRockin!. Read the articles. Read them. All of them. 8D

<3 Glitch City and the Mew trick


----------



## Dragon of Fire

That's pretty cool. Once I did the missingNo cheat right after I beat the 8th gym, and I kept running into really high leveled Mewtwo. It was really weird.


----------



## Mewtwo

I would love to experiment on Yellow, but I have two restrictions:

I am still stuck on Brock(DX).
My mom says if I glitch up a game, I will stop getting them.


----------



## Twilight Dragon

Nono, Yellow is _not_ the game to hunt Missingno on D: The Yellow 'No is the one that's supposed to be able to screw up your save file.

Ha, before I restarted my Red I'd go to Glitch City so much I ended up having nightmares about it XD


----------



## Mewtwo

Oh yeah, it _was_ yellow, wasn't it? But I wanna check out Glitch City. It sounds cool! But Yellow also gives me the Ditto Trick, and I would like a Mew, even if I can't transfer it to Diamond! Maybe I'll eBay a Red/Blue game to get MissingNo!


----------



## Ayame

I don't have any of the earlier games, but I watched my friend's brother go to Glitch City, which was bizarre.  All the glitch Pokemon are really eerie, though I've never encountered one.


----------



## Not Meowth

Commahappy said:


> Apparently, there's a site that explains the wonders of Missing No. 'M, and the other one. I think it was if you have a Y in the 5th place in your name, you'll get 'M, and so forth. Not sure, though :\


You might be thinking of the thing where during the Missingno glitch on R/B, while surfing up and down Seafoam Island random Pokémon will appear, and what kind they are depends on the letters in your name.

For instance, as Mike, I got an abundance of *K*ingler and Star*mie*.


----------



## Bombsii

Never had a Missingno.
Can you get them in G/S or R/S or D/P?



Mewtwo said:


> I would love to experiment on Yellow, but I have two restrictions:
> 
> I am still stuck on Brock(DX).
> My mom says if I glitch up a game, I will stop getting them.


I can't get past Saffron City and Celadon cos I have a hacked game on my LeafGreen.

I can't get Blue. So no Glitch City for  me... :'(


----------



## Autumn

Mike the Foxhog said:


> You might be thinking of the thing where during the Missingno glitch on R/B, while surfing up and down Seafoam Island random Pokémon will appear, and what kind they are depends on the letters in your name.
> 
> For instance, as Mike, I got an abundance of *K*ingler and Star*mie*.


It is true that your name causes what Pokémon appear, but not so that the letters in the Pokémon names match yours. I don't claim to be an expert, but this page should be fairly helpful. That whole site is.


----------



## Ivy Newton

I so want a Red or Blue to experiment on~

The first time I read those TRRockin' articles on missingno., I seriously had nightmares. Pretty pathetic, but ah well.


----------



## Doctor Jimmy

mumei_tensai said:


> I so want a Red or Blue to experiment on~


Have you tried using an emulator? They can be loaded with cheats and stuff, so if you're experimenting, it would be something to consider. However, emulators are only legal if you have the actual game. If you have an old Gameboy or a Super Gameboy for the SNES, and are going to do more than experiment on the game, I suggest getting a hard copy.


----------



## Nyamolia

Ive only read the first post, But to get into glitch city, Go to the safari zone, Go out, Go "No" Save, Then restart, Go out the door, If I recall correctly, He asks "Do you want to play at the safari zone" Like usual, or whatever, Go no, Then walk out, And walk around till your time is over, then you go to glitch city. x3


----------



## Evolutionary

^ Yeah, I think that's it. I haven't tried it on my Blue...I'm going to try now.

Edit: It isn't working :(


----------



## Autumn

EeveeSkitty said:


> Edit: It isn't working :(


Eh, you're obviously going to a non-Glitch-City compatible place. Try the Cinnabar coast first (there's a lot of places that work but I can't remember any of them off the top of my head).


----------



## Raika

Leafpool said:


> Eh, you're obviously going to a non-Glitch-City compatible place. Try the Cinnabar coast first (there's a lot of places that work but I can't remember any of them off the top of my head).


Most routes will do it ;) I personally find the Cinnabar Coastline the most suitable place to be when the 500 steps run out.. It gives the most interesting (funky) glitch city. ..well that's MY opinion.. I'm a regular in Glitch City.. ..free entrances and stuff, you know (haha)

Xx Raika


----------



## RainbowRayquaza

I've had a Missingno. that turned into a Rhydon. It didn't evolve, it changed one thing at a time. First the cry, then the species, then the sprite. It still knew water gun, water gun and sky attack though xD
I've also evolved one into a Kangaskhan, but lots of people do that.


----------



## Raika

I've had 'M. in YELLOW evolve into Clefairy first, and then immediately into Kangaskhan. (gameshark)


----------



## Evolutionary

My Missingo evolved into Kangaskhan :D

Does the trick work if you bike?

Edit: Yay it worked!

But I still want to know if it works when you bike.


----------



## Raika

it's pretty funky if you waste your 500 steps on Cycling Road.. ..the game thinks you're still on it, so it keeps pushing you "down", like on Cycling Road. I can't remember if you're still on your bike, though..


----------



## Evolutionary

Ooh I might try Cycling road then. Thanks ^_^


----------



## Dewgong

Cycling Road is pretty strange. 

I enjoy glitches, although I've been spending more time figuring out advanced glitches. 

They're fun. :)


----------



## GorMcCobb

Last time I did a missingno glitch on yellow, when I put my pikachu in the box, it deleted my file. Now I've been too lazy to re-beat the game.


----------



## Evolutionary

FYI, on cycling road you aren't still on your bike.

I loves glitches, funfunfunsauce~


----------



## Raika

EeveeSkitty said:


> FYI, on cycling road you aren't still on your bike.
> 
> I loves glitches, funfunfunsauce~


Ah ok, thanks ^^ but it's still freaky, like you're drawn to the south like a reverse compass needle XD


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅

Hmm. I remember a long time ago, I heard about this, so I surfed along the shore of Sefoam island. I found (and caught) an M (pretty sure there was no apostrophe) Lv. 126 that looked like a Mewtwo, not just an abundance of certain Pokémon. Was that supposed to happen?


----------



## cheesecake

Lucas755 said:


> Hmm. I remember a long time ago, I heard about this, so I surfed along the shore of Sefoam island. I found (and caught) an M (pretty sure there was no apostrophe) Lv. 126 that looked like a Mewtwo, not just an abundance of certain Pokémon. Was that supposed to happen?


Along with M and Missingno., there are two other Pokémon that appear, and those are determined by what you name your character. I named my character Sydney, and I got Snorlax and Mewtwo.

There's a better explanation at TRR ^^;


----------



## Lucas₇₅₅

Oh, I get it. Thanks.
Are there enough flitches for me to buy a Red/Blue and just play around with them?


----------



## Dewgong

My character's name is Arctic and all I get is level 177 Wartortles.


----------



## Astro

Glitches are the only reason I got Blue. I love Glitch City.


----------



## Evolutionary

Lucas755 said:


> Oh, I get it. Thanks.
> Are there enough flitches for me to buy a Red/Blue and just play around with them?


You could just get a ROM and use that. And you could use Gameshark codes to beat the game so 'glitches away!' for you.


----------



## ijy

In yellow version in glitch city pikachu runs around!


----------

